# What surface to top fish cleaning table???



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to leave my fish cleaning table up in SC when I moved back down. So I built another one this afternoon. My last one was a simple wood topped table. I would like to top this with some other surface. What is the surface of choice that will not break the bank.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PVC board


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine is stainless steel.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can get the PVC board at Lowes. It's actually plastic trim board. I believe it's 6" wide x 8' long and 1/4" thick. If you but the pieces together it would work fine. I use it to make backer board to mount fuse blocks, wiring and such to the inside of a fiberglass console or anywhere you don't want screws to stick out the other side. A little bit of "bondo jelly" on the back and stick the piece wherever you need it. Fiberglass resin's will not stick to Starboard.

That's a cheap way to cover it. The best way is to get marine board or Starboard.

If you know any restaurant owners they have to replace the cutting boards often. Maybe you can get a piece.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been looking at doing this as well.......I'm sick of using the tailgate and a spotlight. I was thinking stainless ....like a restaurant prep sink with cutting board....but if I can't find one of those, I'll probably buy a sheet of starboard. It would be nice to have a single piece surface.....no seperate cutting board to mess with....and unlike stainless, it won't dull your knife. You could router out the hole for your bucket as well ...... I may steal that idea for mine.:whistling: I think there is still a shop that works with plastics/starboard out on 9 mile. If anyone gets a good price on a sheet let us know!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I finally got around to building my cleaning table a couple weeks ago. I had a nice piece of stainless sitting in the yard for a couple years. All I can say I can't believe I didn't make one sooner...It's so much nicer than the tailgate or cooler top.

As far as materials for the top of yours what about a good size cutting board board from one of the commercial cooking stores? You could just mount it to the top


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

If outside only use starboard or marineboard. Don't use restaurant cutting board outside because it's not UV stabilized. We have the Starboard in stock and will cut to size.
479-8889


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I may have paid to much? But I was walking through Lowes one morning and saw a 6 ft x 30 inch samsonite table for sale for $49. I cut the legs off of it with a cut off tool on my angle grinder and screwed the plastic portion to the wood top of my fish cleaning table as a cutting board surface. Haven't had any problems... 


http://www.lowes.com/pd_124784-74313-UT07S3U541_4294935484__?productId=3087063&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=












*Samsonite 6' Rectangular Folding Banquet Table*

Item #: 124784 | Model #: UT07S3U541

49.98


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything "hard" is tough on knives. HDPE is a good choice. 

Jim


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Honestly I had made a table dang near just like that a few years ago at my old house and I just screwed a few pieces of trim board about 1/4" about my decking, then poured polyurethane over the top of it.. It held up and it is still there 5 years later.. There are several cut marks on the table and the plywood it still in great shape.. not bad for less than $200 for the complete table and poly..


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Starboard is the way to go. Spend a little now and never worry about it later.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd try to mount the top with maybe only 4 partially countersunk Stainless Steel bolts and wing nut underneath. You'll want to take it off and clean underneath every so often. Maybe put a half inch overhang on the top all the way around to keep the fish juice from seeping between the top and the wood.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a weird garage door panel that is bumpy and used that. I have a SS sink w/ a garbage disposal (fish chum). Never used it!!! It sits on my carport w/ crap piled high on it....I plan on putting it somewhere and hooking it up sometime??????


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I may have paid to much? But I was walking through Lowes one morning and saw a 6 ft x 30 inch samsonite table for sale for $49. I cut the legs off of it with a cut off tool on my angle grinder and screwed the plastic portion to the wood top of my fish cleaning table as a cutting board surface. Haven't had any problems...
> 
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_124784-74313-UT07S3U541_4294935484__?productId=3087063&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=
> ...



That is what we did here and it is awesome. It even survived being blown off the dock in a really bad storm and we found it on the 4th island past Holiday Harbor about a week later stuck on the sandbar. It suffered no damage and is now secured to the dock with a tie down strap so it can be moved depending on which way the wind is blowing! 

Here it is.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> That is what we did here and it is awesome. It even survived being blown off the dock in a really bad storm and we found it on the 4th island past Holiday Harbor about a week later stuck on the sandbar. It suffered no damage and is now secured to the dock with a tie down strap so it can be moved depending on which way the wind is blowing!
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 54347


That's a nice ! Will post of mine later on.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Telum pisces, thats a good looking table, i think i will build me one similer, i am gone add caster wheels so i can roll in and out of garage! I am also gone build me a fish hanging, picture board too! I am tired of taking pic with fish laying on driveway!! LOL GG


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm old school...leave it the way it is.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Have the nicest fish cleaning table in town. Go cultured marble. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/marble-counter-top-toilet-120384/


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> I am also gone build me a fish hanging, picture board too! I am tired of taking pic with fish laying on driveway!! LOL GG


This will sit up against the privacy fence in the back yard. Nails on the privacy fince will be my backboard where I hang the fish waiting to be cleaned and how pics will be taken of the catch.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*cleaning table surface*

I made a triangular table at the corner of the tee on my pier out of treated boards, my two other ******* buddys did the same. I like the triangle cause it does not matter if the wind blows stink NW or SE. Sometimes I drag a cutting board out there with me mostly just cut right on top of the boards. Clorox it usually, ok maybe sometimes. Cleaned alot of fish and a ton of mullet, maybe we haven"t absorbed enough arsenic and other assorted toxins to worry too much about.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I put three coats of gloss white oil base outdoor paint on mine. been workin good so far.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

How about some truckbed liner, such as herculiner or line-x? The DIY roll on kind.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks perfect the way you have it...just buy a large cutting board (Academy has the best prices on them) to set on top of it to keep your knife sharp and he table top in good shape.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

get a piece of corian. thats what i use.


----------

